
Screen – a CSS for desktops, tablets, & phones - gduverger
https://screencss.com/
======
gduverger
As part of a design refresh of my personal website, I released version 0.2.0
of Screen. I would love to get some feedback and, hopefully, more people using
it. It is open source under a MIT License.

~~~
thrwaway69
Looks pretty bare bones (not a bad thing but is there any focus on a single
thing here?).

I think it's just me but I find the difference between h1 and others too stark
which could be a good thing for some use cases but without knowing what those
are or what the focus is, that limits its usage.

Value proposition of your project might improve by focusing on problems others
aren't. Not everything needs to be generalized (this area is too competitive).
:D

Nice work!

~~~
gduverger
Good point. Thanks for your feedback. I will try to focus the next version on
a more specific use case.

